# Pepsi/Coke/Mountain Dew/7-UP (It's pure evil)



## Surlysomething (Sep 19, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/HEALTH/diet.fitness/09/18/kd.liquid.calories/index.html


Something most of us already know, but still very alarming.


Pepsi used to be "liquid brown heaven" to me until I got diabetes. I pretty much figure my addiction to "pop" or "soda" is what got me where I am with the disease.

Since I quit drinking it I have less BRUTAL infections and feel way better.

Just sayin..


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Sep 19, 2007)

http://www.mountaindewgamefuel.com/ Yeah what's THIS new witches' brew? Heroin was developed during the Civil War to allow seriously wounded soldiers to finish a battle, and there's new Iraq crank for the same purpose... now available for Home Use in this x-perimental Limited Edition...


----------



## JustMe (Sep 20, 2007)

Amazing!... lie that is. Another finger pointing blame game. If it were true, I'm not fat yet. Funny that. By it's report and the presumtious title, I'd be heavier than a lot of you.

/sarcasm Ha Ha Ha

Next.

(Edit: Take a lot of things with speculation and whatever the expresion - grain of salt.)


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 20, 2007)

JustMe said:


> Amazing!... lie that is. Another finger pointing blame game. If it were true, I'm not fat yet. Funny that. By it's report and the presumtious title, I'd be heavier than a lot of you.
> 
> /sarcasm Ha Ha Ha
> 
> ...




Can you translate this?


----------



## Spanky (Sep 20, 2007)

Try this. 

http://www.surlybrewing.com/index.php


----------



## Keb (Sep 20, 2007)

The promise that giving up soda will make you thinner doesn't work if you hardly ever drink soda anyhow...*sigh*

I wonder how loud I'd have to say it to get it through people's heads that not everyone is fat for the same reasons?


----------



## Shosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Surly, Soda is really bad for you, even though it tastes nice especially on a hot summer day. It is pretty evil stuff. 
I have not had a drop of it since January. My band will not tolerate it and I have not even dared try it.I actually do not miss it at all and prefer to drink water now.
The sugar in soda is the lethal kicker I think. I also think that the artificially sweetened soda may prove to be possibly carcinogenic some time in the future. It is the stuff nightmares are made of really.
Thanks for posting this.
Susannah


----------



## Jes (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, evilly DELICIOUS!


----------



## kr7 (Sep 20, 2007)

FYI, any carbonated drink, is also very bad for your teeth and bones, because it leaches minerals from them (regardless of the amount of sugar it contains).

Chris


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> Yeah, evilly DELICIOUS!



Oh, I agree. It just doesn't agree with me.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 20, 2007)

kr7 said:


> FYI, any carbonated drink, is also very bad for your teeth and bones, because it leaches minerals from them (regardless of the amount of sugar it contains).
> 
> Chris



another good point!


----------



## Jes (Sep 20, 2007)

Do they have nicotine flavored sodie pop yet? Because that would be DOUBLY EVILLY DELICIOUS.


----------



## prickly (Sep 20, 2007)

...........dipping a fag into a glass of cold water.

hold on, isn't there another thread for that sort of shit?


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 20, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> http://www.mountaindewgamefuel.com/ Yeah what's THIS new witches' brew? Heroin was developed during the Civil War to allow seriously wounded soldiers to finish a battle, and there's new Iraq crank for the same purpose... now available for Home Use in this x-perimental Limited Edition...


I tried that drink... it's pretty good!

I rarely drink soda. I usually drink soda when I'm out eating at restaurants.

Around the house, it's water, V8, or Bawls. 

Funny thing is, my mom always freaks out whenever she sees me drinking Bawls. Heh!


----------



## kr7 (Sep 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> Do they have nicotine flavored sodie pop yet? Because that would be DOUBLY EVILLY DELICIOUS.



Or heroin flavor.  

Chris


----------



## Jes (Sep 20, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Or heroin flavor.
> 
> Chris



you could always just try dipping a winehouse into a glass of cold water.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 20, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> http://www.mountaindewgamefuel.com/ Yeah what's THIS new witches' brew? Heroin was developed during the Civil War to allow seriously wounded soldiers to finish a battle, and there's new Iraq crank for the same purpose... now available for Home Use in this x-perimental Limited Edition...


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 20, 2007)

I also have a lap band like Susannah and I'm not suppose to drink pop. But I don't get enough sleep so its what keeps me going. I figure if I have one addiction..this isn't the worst to have. I'm down to only drinking one diet pepsi a day though. I know its bad for my bones. It does rob them of calcium. Supposedly the nutra sweet makes you hungrier too..although I don't really believe that.

But yeah..if you think about the amount of sugar and calories in a regular pop and multiple that by like 4-6 cans a day is what alot of people do. Then yeah its gonna add hugely to your caloric intact for the day. You can basically drink what your suppose to eat in a day. Not like you guys don't already know that though. It's such a yummy evil..


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 20, 2007)

Dibaby35 said:


> I also have a lap band like Susannah and I'm not suppose to drink pop. But I don't get enough sleep so its what keeps me going. I figure if I have one addiction..this isn't the worst to have. I'm down to only drinking one diet pepsi a day though. I know its bad for my bones. It does rob them of calcium. Supposedly the nutra sweet makes you hungrier too..although I don't really believe that.
> 
> But yeah..if you think about the amount of sugar and calories in a regular pop and multiple that by like 4-6 cans a day is what alot of people do. Then yeah its gonna add hugely to your caloric intact for the day. You can basically drink what your suppose to eat in a day. Not like you guys don't already know that though. It's such a yummy evil..




I drink diet now too. I can't give up EVERYTHING or life would suck. (But I have to admit, I don't like diet nearly as much so I don't drink as much-a good thing both ways)


----------



## Nikki (Sep 20, 2007)

And this is why I drink mostly water, coffee and energy drinks, but the time for those drinks being witch-trialed is coming soon.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Sep 20, 2007)

I also enjoying posting relevant webcomics! The guy in the suit is the guy from Halo, for those not Xbox-savvy.







And me, I've been a Diet Pepsi/Coke/Dr. Pepper since 7th grade, when that was all the school was carrying. So, I've got other problems; though apparently rats aren't dying from aspartame anymore, so yay!


----------



## squurp (Sep 20, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2007/HEALTH/diet.fitness/09/18/kd.liquid.calories/index.html
> 
> 
> Something most of us already know, but still very alarming.
> ...



Yeah, this is true, in a sense. Eating more calories can cause weight gain. But in any study where this was replicated (and it was not replicated in all studies), it result in only moderate weight gain - max 20 lbs. any weight gain over that, is more likely caused by metabolic syndrome/insulin resistance/methylation cycle disorders etc., which may actually be exacerbated by consuming artificial sweeteners. 

Soda is ok, in moderation. If you are choosing between diet and regular, regular might be the better choice. 

Now, if you have sugar probs, or some kind predisposition to diabetes, the risks and benefits change.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 20, 2007)

RevolOggerp said:


> I tried that drink... it's pretty good!
> 
> I rarely drink soda. I usually drink soda when I'm out eating at restaurants.
> 
> ...



Why, doesn't your Mom like Bawls?

(Hey, somebody had to ask it!)


----------



## pani (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree with you Squurp, all things in moderation! When one has a severe migrane, cola can accelerate the time it takes pain relievers to work. When I have an upset stomach, gingerale does the trick. I know reformed alcoholics who say the bite of gingerbeer helps them stay on the wagon. When I need to create in a pinch, nothing works like rum and coke. I don't drink soda every day, or even every week. But I don't think it deserves to be demonized either!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Drink water ,water, water people. It really is so good for you. Save the soda for a special treat occasionally. I adore root beer, but you can't get the good stuff here in Australia. 

I must say that I am afraid of the Aspartame etc that they ply those drinks with. 

Shosh


----------



## T_Devil (Sep 20, 2007)

I like Soda! _Sprite_ is my favorite.

I don't care how bad it is for me. I don't care if it's pure poison. I know I can drink it. I can mix it with Pineapple juice and it rocks even more. I drink it because it tastes good.

Now, if I were to start drinking only water, perhaps my health would be a little bit better, perhaps I would lose some weight and perhaps I wouldn't have sugar crashes. But I would only be drinking WATER!

If having flavor means having a shorter life then so be it. If I get sick or diseased or infected, I'll take my chances. God forbid if I got fat (_because I am already_). Besides, we're all going to die anyways. Nothing is going to stop that. If that is the case, I'm going to enjoy a nice soft drink and watch the apocalypse unfold right in front of me.

I know it's bad for me. Everything I enjoy is bad for me. So do I give up what I enjoy? Is that worth living longer for? A life filled with things you DON'T enjoy? It's a _conundrum_.

Just sayin...


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 20, 2007)

T_Devil said:


> I know it's bad for me. Everything I enjoy is bad for me. So do I give up what I enjoy? Is that worth living longer for? A life filled with things you DON'T enjoy? It's a _conundrum_.
> 
> Just sayin...




I used to be like you. I justified my love of Pepsi because I didn't have very many vices. No smoking, no drinking etc. It became some sort of weird crutch for me. Haha. I used to get more excited about "non-stop pop" at restaurants than the food.

Mind you, I drank A LOT OF IT.

If you like it and you're not suffering from super high sugar levels, i'd say have at it. :eat2:


----------



## Shosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Please don't get me wrong here. I am just coming from a place of concern in terms of health and wellbeing. I don't wish to lecture at all. Look, I realize we are all adults and we can make our own choices in regards to the products we consume.
The companies making these beverages make obscene profits selling a product that while enjoyable, is harmful to health. 

Be well everybody. 
Susannah


----------



## Jes (Sep 20, 2007)

Lalalalalala. I can't hear you! I'm gonna drink it 'til I pass out, and you can't stop me! lalalalalalalaala.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> Lalalalalala. I can't hear you! I'm gonna drink it 'til I pass out, and you can't stop me! lalalalalalalaala.


Fortunately for you, there's a handy little tool you can use to tell you exactly how much it'll take to get you to that point, too.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't care for Pepsi, Coke or 7-Up but I've been drinking Mountain Dew as far back as I can remember with absolutely no health problems.

I like the original glowing green flavor, the rest of them just aren't the same.

Also, I have an average build...I'm not skinny/slim and hardly what anyone would call fat.

I take lots of vitamins, get exercise and try to eat right.

Mountain Dew is my only real vice and I'm not giving it up.


Dennis...going off to "Do the Dew"


----------



## Aurora (Sep 20, 2007)

T_Devil said:


> I like Soda! _Sprite_ is my favorite.
> 
> I don't care how bad it is for me. I don't care if it's pure poison. I know I can drink it. I can mix it with Pineapple juice and it rocks even more. I drink it because it tastes good.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU! <333

Total agreement. I love pop. It tastes great. I actually started brushing my teeth *more* (and rinsing with ACT too!) because of drinking the stuff so I can avoid more cavities. 

Though there is some research that's been going on quietly that shows that any drinks made with the preservative sodium benzotate can potentially mix with other ingredients and cause such nasty things as pancreatic cancer, so that's worth looking into (and it's in diet stuff too). It's especially bad when it encounters vitamin C and aluminum, apparently. 

But yeah. Screw it. I'm fat, I'm happy, and I'm gonna enjoy my Vault, Dr. Pepper, and BAWLS!


----------



## steely (Sep 20, 2007)

In my own opinion, if I have to drink diet why bother?
I'd rather drink water.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 20, 2007)

I rarely drink it. I've been reading the ingredient lists on food since the early '70s. I'm with Susannah that all the diet soda artificial sweeteners look scary. Why put that shit into your body when you don't even know what it is? 

The regular (non-artificially sweetened) sodas aren't so bad, although I do see how addictive they are for OTHER people. In a case where you're a borderline diabetic like Surly once was, sure, they're evil.


----------



## mediaboy (Sep 20, 2007)

Personally, I only drink soda when consuming hard alcoholic beverages.


----------



## Jes (Sep 21, 2007)

mediaboy said:


> Personally, I only drink soda when consuming hard alcoholic beverages.



Well played, Garkle.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 21, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Why, doesn't your Mom like Bawls?
> 
> (Hey, somebody had to ask it!)


She's always saying that it's bad for my heart and that I could die from it.

Of course, I could die... from excessive consumption. I would have to drink at least 350 bottles of Bawls before it actually kills me from caffeine overdose.

I always remind her that she's just as bad as I am (or worse) because she drinks coffee. Regular coffee has more caffeine than Bawls. If she's drinking decaf, it's still bad cuz she drinks a lot of cups compared to me drinking a bottle every day (or less).

Bawls has 66 mg of caffeine. Mountain Dew Game Fuel has 120 mg.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2007)

Jes said:


> Lalalalalala. I can't hear you! I'm gonna drink it 'til I pass out, and you can't stop me! lalalalalalalaala.



Ha Ha. You are ace. So funny.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 21, 2007)

It's been years since I have drank soda on a regular basis.. I honestly think that Pepsi used to give me headaches (the sugar, caffeine... don't know why) I definitely got a headach after drinking it once I got into my late 30s. My teeth feel much more healthy as a result. I miss the carbonation though, I think it helped with digestion. I drink mineral water (when it's on sale) but it's so darned expensive.


perrier_man_stan


----------



## squurp (Sep 21, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Please don't get me wrong here. I am just coming from a place of concern in terms of health and wellbeing. I don't wish to lecture at all. Look, I realize we are all adults and we can make our own choices in regards to the products we consume.
> The companies making these beverages make obscene profits selling a product that while enjoyable, is harmful to health.
> 
> Be well everybody.
> Susannah



I understand where you are coming from here. And I would agree that these companies market products that contain bad stuff. However, the worst offenders would be the diet sodas, loaded with aspartame, and artificial flavors and preservatives. "Sugar", in pop, is something we eat every day, is in fruits, veggies, and is relatively safe, in moderate amounts. That is where there is a distortion. 

take this to the extreme, and you'll see where this logic is problematic. If you eat too much beef, it is harmful, lots of cholesterol, etc. Should beef producers be targeted for marketing dangerous food? If you eat too many eggs, it can be harmful - same thing. If you eat too much fruit, same as pop, it can be harmful - should they be targeted? Carrots in large amounts are toxic - should they be targeted for selling a dangerous product? 

In large amounts, almost anything is dangerous, so it is unfair to target a product as such. Moderation is key.

Now, artificial items that are unnecessary, such as aspartame, are often harmful even in small amounts. I suspect we'll see more research on this in the years to come, but already its link to metabolic syndrome (insulin resistance, yadda yadda) is suspect. In fact, if you really want to gain weight, diet pop may be the way to go - though, the side effect may be diabetes!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 21, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Please don't get me wrong here. I am just coming from a place of concern in terms of health and wellbeing. I don't wish to lecture at all. Look, I realize we are all adults and we can make our own choices in regards to the products we consume.
> The companies making these beverages make obscene profits selling a product that while enjoyable, is harmful to health.
> 
> Be well everybody.
> Susannah



Susannah, are you operating under an assumption that there are people here who don't actually know that soda isn't the best nutritional choice? Coz otherwise, I don't see the point to your post.


----------



## Jes (Sep 21, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> It's been years since I have drank soda on a regular basis.. I honestly think that Pepsi used to give me headaches (the sugar, caffeine... don't know why) I definitely got a headach after drinking it once I got into my late 30s. My teeth feel much more healthy as a result. I miss the carbonation though, I think it helped with digestion. I drink mineral water (when it's on sale) but it's so darned expensive.
> 
> 
> perrier_man_stan



I always have a big chicago-style belch after my first sips of my drug of choice (Coke) which, since I shove food into my mouth so fast that I almost always end up with hiccups when I first start eating, is QUITE the combination, let me tell you. *hiccup* BURP! *hiccup* BURP!

*sigh*


----------



## Aurora (Sep 21, 2007)

Jes said:


> I always have a big chicago-style belch after my first sips of my drug of choice (Coke) which, since I shove food into my mouth so fast that I almost always end up with hiccups when I first start eating, is QUITE the combination, let me tell you. *hiccup* BURP! *hiccup* BURP!
> 
> *sigh*



You make this forum worth coming to a million times over. Thank you for being awesome.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 21, 2007)

Jes said:


> I always have a big chicago-style belch after my first sips of my drug of choice (Coke) which, since I shove food into my mouth so fast that I almost always end up with hiccups when I first start eating, is QUITE the combination, let me tell you. *hiccup* BURP! *hiccup* BURP!
> 
> *sigh*



I hear you on that Jes... come to think about it, I remember that Coke was the best belch beverage, Pepsi never did it so much for me. I liked the sweeter taste of Pepsi though. 7-Up is refreshing, but downright wimpy as far as makin' "smart farts that took the elevator" if you know what I'm sayin'...

Speaking of good soda memories... I'll 'fess, I haven't gone completely cold turkey. We were visiting my sister in Dallas and found this soda-pop specialty store. Man do I miss Dr. Pepper with real sugar in it. I tried a Dutch Coke that had real sugar, I do think it tastes better than corn syrup. I heard that the Mexican colas also have real sugar in them, perro me Español esta no bueno enough to find out where they sell it locally.

smart_fart_that_took_the_elevator_stan


----------



## Jes (Sep 21, 2007)

Aurora said:


> You make this forum worth coming to a million times over. Thank you for being awesome.



awww, thanks Aurora! I don't know ya, but *belch* I hope to!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 21, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Jes said:
> 
> 
> > I always have a big chicago-style belch after my first sips of my drug of choice (Coke) which, since I shove food into my mouth so fast that I almost always end up with hiccups when I first start eating, is QUITE the combination, let me tell you. *hiccup* BURP! *hiccup* BURP!
> ...



I second that Aurora! If a Dims bash ever really materializes I'd so love to have a belching contest with Jes. She'd probably kick my ass, but the experience would awesome! I wouldn't be the one to pull her finger though...

belch_man_stan


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 21, 2007)

Goddess bless mint iced tea.

Thank you.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 21, 2007)

My 17 month old nephew demands that I have plenty of belches for him, so, I can do this on command. I will now wait for all the private messages, asking me for dates.


----------



## Jes (Sep 21, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I second that Aurora! If a Dims bash ever really materializes I'd so love to have a belching contest with Jes. She'd probably kick my ass, but the experience would awesome! I wouldn't be the one to pull her finger though...
> 
> belch_man_stan


Remember: When it comes to things of the gut, a Chicagoan always wins!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 21, 2007)

mossystate said:


> My 17 month old nephew demands that I have plenty of belches for him, so, I can do this on command. I will now wait for all the private messages, asking me for dates.



One of my proudest skills is the ability to belch, loudly and for a prolonged period of time, on command. My nephews & nieces used to beg for demonstrations, too -- sometimes at the most inappropriate & embarrassing of times


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 21, 2007)

IC - I used to dip into my daughter's supply when she was a baby... pretty good stuff.







Oops.. this isn't the confessions thread, my bad.

gripe_water_man_stan


----------



## steely (Sep 22, 2007)

Why does evil taste so good?


----------



## Shosh (Sep 22, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Susannah, are you operating under an assumption that there are people here who don't actually know that soda isn't the best nutritional choice? Coz otherwise, I don't see the point to your post.



Traci, My thoughts on soda come from a place of caring about the health and wellbeing of others. As I said I realize we are all adults and can consume any beverage that we want.
I am very afraid that I may have damaged my nervous system by ingesting Aspartame through some of those drinks in the past. There has been no direct link discovered between consuming artificial sweeteners and developing Multiple Sclerosis and other neurological conditions, but more and more researchers are leaning towards the conclusion that some of these diseases could very well be caused by environmental factors, namely what we consume and come into contact with.
I feel really sick knowing that I could have caused this damage through consuming this product in the past. 
At any rate my wish is always that others are happy and healthy.
Susannah


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 22, 2007)

RevolOggerp said:


> She's always saying that it's bad for my heart and that I could die from it.
> 
> Of course, I could die... from excessive consumption. I would have to drink at least 350 bottles of Bawls before it actually kills me from caffeine overdose.
> 
> ...



 Um, I don't think he quite got my drift!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 22, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Man do I miss Dr. Pepper with real sugar in it. I tried a Dutch Coke that had real sugar, I do think it tastes better than corn syrup.
> smart_fart_that_took_the_elevator_stan



I feel your pain. I don't drink soda very often because I can remember how it tasted before all the bottlers replaced sugar with corn syrup. However, I am starting to see off-brands of soda in the grocery that advertise themselves as being sweetened with cane syrup, so maybe _real_ soda pop is coming back.


----------



## pani (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey, instead of water or soda, here is some good news about Guiness:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3266819.stm

I am having some right now. I don't know if it is making me any healthier, but it sure is making me alot happier! I love the Irish!

p.s. Completely off topic, but is there anyone in Nova Scotia who would like to adopt me?


----------



## thisgirl (Sep 22, 2007)

the small bottles of Asti! hahah--did you know they come in little mini bottle in a 4 pack.. it rules. 
slurp..mmmmmmmmm:eat2: :eat2:


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 23, 2007)

steely said:


> Why does evil taste so good?


... cuz evil is more fun!

When it's something negative, we're usually tempted to do it. That's the psychology of good and evil.

If you were to put a sign that says "Do Not Touch" on a lone door in a long hallway and observed passer-bys... you would likely see a lot of people touching the door anyway. It's like those "Wet Paint: Do Not Touch" signs. Even though we see them, we're still tempted to touch it anyway.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 23, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Um, I don't think he quite got my drift!


Sorry... I'm laughing now.

At the time I was reading your post, I just had a discussion with my friend about Bawls. I also had a bottle of Bawls on my desk. So, my mind was in the Bawls mood... not the "balls" mood. Heh!

Now that you mention it, I thought of these comic strips...

http://www.reallifecomics.com/comics/2002/20020927_783.png
http://www.reallifecomics.com/comics/2003/20030121_861.png
http://www.reallifecomics.com/comics/2005/20050511_1443.png


----------



## Mabus (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't get why everyone is making so much fuss over fizzy drinks, if someone wants to drink it then let them; I thought we were all about not coercing people into certain sorts of behavior here.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 23, 2007)

Mabus said:


> I don't get why everyone is making so much fuss over fizzy drinks, if someone wants to drink it then let them; I thought we were all about not coercing people into certain sorts of behavior here.




I didn't think that's what I was doing.

Just passing on an article. You're free to not read or reply to ANYTHING.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2007)

Mabus said:


> I don't get why everyone is making so much fuss over fizzy drinks, if someone wants to drink it then let them; I thought we were all about not coercing people into certain sorts of behavior here.



Hi, We are just having an open discussion about soft drinks. Who is coercing? I have said that we are all adults and we can drink what we like.
I have very real fears about Aspartame. Should I just muzzle myself and not express how I feel?


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 23, 2007)

Mabus said:


> I don't get why everyone is making so much fuss over fizzy drinks, if someone wants to drink it then let them; I thought we were all about not coercing people into certain sorts of behavior here.



No need for covert or secretive behavior here, Mabus. What are your feelings about these fizzy drinks? Which side are you on? By all means, let's get this out in the open. *_insert secretive soda spy emoticon here_


----------



## Mabus (Sep 23, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hi, We are just having an open discussion about soft drinks. Who is coercing? I have said that we are all adults and we can drink what we like.
> I have very real fears about Aspartame. Should I just muzzle myself and not express how I feel?



Of course not, but on the other hand you must realise how powerful a motivator shame can be. If you assign a certain trait to a substance (such as 'evil') then you are going to make those that use that substance feel undue guilt and therefore they might alter their behavior, it might be indirect and unintended but it is still coercion of a sort.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 23, 2007)

RevolOggerp said:


> Sorry... I'm laughing now.
> 
> At the time I was reading your post, I just had a discussion with my friend about Bawls. I also had a bottle of Bawls on my desk. So, my mind was in the Bawls mood... not the "balls" mood. Heh!
> 
> ...



I must admit, I have never, ever heard of Bawls until you mentioned it!!
But then, I never drink carbonated drinks.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2007)

Mabus said:


> Of course not, but on the other hand you must realise how powerful a motivator shame can be. If you assign a certain trait to a substance (such as 'evil') then you are going to make those that use that substance feel undue guilt and therefore they might alter their behavior, it might be indirect and unintended but it is still coercion of a sort.



Hi Mabus, Thanks for your thoughts. I do not assign any judgement upon a person drinking fizzy drinks. Yes I do think the actual substance is toxic. Branding carbonated bevvies "Evil" may have been too strong a term, but they are incidious. These drinks do no good for a person's health. Sorry, but that is just a fact.
Be happy and well. 
Susannah


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 23, 2007)

I sure miss the good old days before the decided the cocaine in coke was bad for you. I wonder if my great grandparents got to try that stuff. I bet the sure got a lotta farmin done quick.

I wonder if they sell the real coca-cola classic on Ebay.

*sigh* woe is me. WATER. The drink of champions and other such wildlife.


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 23, 2007)

Jes said:


> Do they have nicotine flavored sodie pop yet? Because that would be DOUBLY EVILLY DELICIOUS.


you _know_ they'd add nicotine if they could get away with it.
in a heartbeat.
-Rusty


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 23, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> I sure miss the good old days before the decided the cocaine in coke was bad for you. I wonder if my great grandparents got to try that stuff. I bet the sure got a lotta farmin done quick.
> 
> I wonder if they sell the real coca-cola classic on Ebay.
> 
> *sigh* woe is me. WATER. The drink of champions and other such wildlife.



A friend of mine who lives out here in Seattle, has a friend of his from back east ship him an occasional case of Coke still made with real sugar (not high fructose crap.). Apparently, it's still distributed in some parts of the country!


----------



## Mabus (Sep 24, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hi Mabus, Thanks for your thoughts. I do not assign any judgement upon a person drinking fizzy drinks. Yes I do think the actual substance is toxic. Branding carbonated bevvies "Evil" may have been too strong a term, but they are incidious. These drinks do no good for a person's health. Sorry, but that is just a fact.
> Be happy and well.
> Susannah



I do not believe that to be the case, especially if you avoid the big brand colas and drink the smaller premium brands. But if your body is particularly sensitive to cola's ingredients then I'm sorry I caused such a fuss; I just get a bit defensive when people start defaming my favourite beverage.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 24, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> A friend of mine who lives out here in Seattle, has a friend of his from back east ship him an occasional case of Coke still made with real sugar (not high fructose crap.). Apparently, it's still distributed in some parts of the country!


I went to a local Sam's Club a couple years ago and noticed that they were selling bottles of Coca-Cola from Mexico. I later found out that it was real sugar, not what they use here. I didn't get a chance to get some since I was only in town for vacation and I left a couple days later. The next time I was back in town, I checked again... no more.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 24, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> I sure miss the good old days before the decided the cocaine in coke was bad for you. I wonder if my great grandparents got to try that stuff. I bet the sure got a lotta farmin done quick.
> 
> I wonder if they sell the real coca-cola classic on Ebay.
> 
> *sigh* woe is me. WATER. The drink of champions and other such wildlife.




 Ha R. 

Water is ace mate. 
Root beer is also delish as a treat. 
Susannah


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 24, 2007)

No corn syrup in most products here, including fizzy drinks. I suppose because it's more expensive than sugar here. Maybe I should contact the Tourist Board and have that added as an attraction to visiting Scotland - "Come visit Braveheart Country, trace your ancestors, see the Loch Ness Monster, and drink beverages like you remember them" lol

I REALLY miss coke, I love love love it, icy cold with ice and a big juicy slice of lemon, mmmm! Unfortunately I can't really have it any more and when I really have to have a drink I'll have coke zero which I can cope with so long as it's so cold I can hardly taste it, and has plenty of vodka or pernod in it to disguise the aspartame flavour!  

View attachment coke.JPG


----------



## pani (Sep 24, 2007)

Don't forget men in kilts Ruby!


----------

